# Eleaf Melo 2 ECR Atomizer Head



## MikeVape (9/2/16)

Anyone have stock? 

I saw Sir Vape is out of stock.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/2/16)

You can use the Triton RTA system on the Melo 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (10/2/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> You can use the Triton RTA system on the Melo 2


Shot thank you will check who has stock.
Do you have at Vaperite?


----------

